# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hello from Carramar

## stube40

Hi, I'm Stuart. 1st post. Currently building a decking area in my new front terrace. But if an amateur, but i do ok. Looking to learn from the wealth of experience on here and hopefully give back some of my own tips

----------


## Uncle Bob

Welcome aboard Stuart.

----------

